# Rom Tester



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

I will test any roms and make a video and put it on youtube as long as they are good enough to be used as a daily driver.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://droidvicious.com/ROMS/SPJESTER/TeamVicious-ICS-V5.2-signed.zip​^^ test this, MIUI v5.2​


----------



## Vince556 (Jan 15, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> http://droidvicious.com/ROMS/SPJESTER/TeamVicious-ICS-V5.2-signed.zip​^^ test this, MIUI v5.2​


Does this rom have working data?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a good idea. I'm always on YouTube looking for new roms but there's only a few and most are pretty old.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> http://droidvicious....V5.2-signed.zip​^^ test this, MIUI v5.2​


I did on my other channel before I made RomManager88. Go to fackdawurld's channel and I did one.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Vince556 said:


> Does this rom have working data?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yes, although, the "4g" icon appears as a "g" icon.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

cammiso94 said:


> Yes, although, the "4g" icon appears as a "g" icon.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but it's a simple mod to make it show as 4g, and I haven't tested this out on 5.3 yet as I just got my bolt back at 1800 but 3g shows as 3g just have to rename the _g image files to get a 4g icon.

-Pesoguin is for your viewing pleasure

Anywho, as far as roms to test just look at the re-occurring threads in the dev section.
But here are the roms I will be flashing in the next 2 days, and wouldn't mind seeing some videos of ;p

(AOSP) DianxinOS port - Still in beta w/o data but worth being looked at.
(AOSP) T-Shed's CM7
(Sense) FactoryRom's MR4 Leaked
(Sense) iKream based on mr4 leak
(deSense'd) MR4 leak / DianxinOS 

Also, as my last suggestion you should do some videos on recoveries (i.e. RZR and TWRP)

Edit: Pic didn't upload


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

sorry guys, may have to postpone the channel. Gingeritis 3d was going great but then my phone just stopped turning on. It got stuck on the splash screen


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

nvm i got it fixed
btw loving the gingeritis 3d


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome, you should deffinetly test Jimmy Denes Lean&Meaner 2.0. Awesome rom that does not get enough love

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12830-roms-updated-1-19-2012-jimmydenes-breakfast-series-finally-on-a-server/


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

theMichael said:


> Awesome, you should deffinetly test Jimmy Denes Lean&Meaner 2.0. Awesome rom that does not get enough love
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ly-on-a-server/


Dude thanks so much for you imput and also to everyone else the same. Next week I will totally do that but this week I am doing the MR4 Leak.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

RomManager88 said:


> Dude thanks so much for you imput and also to everyone else the same. Next week I will totally do that but this week I am doing the MR4 Leak.


No doubt, can't wait to see the channel. Keep in mind if u flash the basicsysui or addon, addons, it has to be after you boot up at least once on jimmys. I run basic, looks and runs great.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be happy to donate the test build I have running for the Mr4 leak. If you like gingervitis you'll like this one. The build i'd be giving you is the test I'm running right now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

Grand Prix said:


> I'll be happy to donate the test build I have running for the Mr4 leak. If you like gingervitis you'll like this one. The build i'd be giving you is the test I'm running right now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


PLEASE SEND IT! I WOULD LOVE IT! Today is Tuesday but on Sunday, I PROMISE, I will make a video Sunday.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

cammiso94 said:


> http://droidvicious.com/ROMS/SPJESTER/TeamVicious-ICS-V5.2-signed.zip​^^ test this, MIUI v5.2​


Is that the newest release that was on his twitter? Full ics or galnet miui?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

Its the part ics (Galnet one). I was doing a ics, one day video and I wanted to use the full one but multiupload is broken so I couldn't download it.

sent from my Romed Out Mecha Monster


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> http://droidvicious.com/ROMS/SPJESTER/TeamVicious-ICS-V5.2-signed.zip​^^ test this, MIUI v5.2​


I'm so sorry man. I was getting my miuis mixed up but now I'm testing that one as i type. Expect a video on it Sunday

sent from my Romed Out Mecha Monster


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

theMichael said:


> No doubt, can't wait to see the channel. Keep in mind if u flash the basicsysui or addon, addons, it has to be after you boot up at least once on jimmys. I run basic, looks and runs great.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I posted a video of that rom
HTTP://YouTube.com/rommanager88

sent from my Romed Out Mecha Monster on TapaTalk


----------



## 72ls1 (Nov 30, 2011)

RomManager88 said:


> I posted a video of that rom
> HTTP://YouTube.com/rommanager88
> 
> sent from my Romed Out Mecha Monster on TapaTalk


If you are going to post a review, you should have all your facts before doing a review. Saying something suck over and over and not doing any research before you choose a rom to do a review on it is not really a review. Please dont do any more reviews, if this is going to be the quality of work.


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

72ls1 said:


> If you are going to post a review, you should have all your facts before doing a review. Saying something suck over and over and not doing any research before you choose a rom to do a review on it is not really a review. Please dont do any more reviews, if this is going to be the quality of work.


Thank you so much for the input. It helps me and I will definitely take into mind what you said. Thanks

sent from my Romed Out Mecha Monster on TapaTalk


----------



## RomManager88 (Jan 28, 2012)

My ideas are too clustered and mixed up. It could be better if I had a list with things to show. What would u like to see?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Go thru the basics of each ROM as they all have there own strengths and weakness. Find if any things that may not be working for people less familiar with roming and or flashing in general. And anything you find that doesn't work, if there is a work around then you may want to point those issues as well. Hope this helps you with your videos.


----------

